# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Some P. Vittatus eggs

## Bruce

Sorry ive been gone for awhile, work/life has been crazy! Been reading though

Hopefully some egg pics will make up for my absence!  :Smile: 



By my count, I have 27.... and all look fertile, except for one, maybe 2...

----------


## Paul

Nice. I didn't know you before but welcome back!

----------


## Heather

Hey there, stranger! He he! Thought you'd left us  :Wink: . Good thing I know where to find you  :Smile: . 

Paul, Bruce is a good friend of ours. Paul meet Bruce, Bruce meet Paul  :Smile: .

----------

Bruce

----------


## Daniel

Welcome back  :Smile: 

Congrats on your eggs!

----------


## Bruce

Thanks!  And I'll try to post more,  just been so burst during the day I crash at night anymore.. and since I didn't get to before,  welcome to the forum Paul! Lol!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Paul

Lol thanks Bruce! Congrats on the eggs btw!

----------


## Carlos

Hi Bruce and congrats on the eggs  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## bill

Hey buddy!! Congrats on the eggs!! That's awesome!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Bruce

Getting easier to tell the good from bad.   Counting at least 10 good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Yay!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Paul

Awesome!!

----------


## Heather

Very nice! 

I'll be sending your lava moss real soon  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! J ava. Crazy iphone :P.

----------


## bill

Yeah, blame the iPhone lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

It's true. It's my crazy phone.

----------


## Amy

Very nice!!

----------


## Bruce

Note:  P. Vittatus are little hornballs! I just put that dish in yesterday!  My poor (lucky) male is gonna have a heart attack at this rate!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Yay!  I'm gonna need a few of those please!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Bruce

----------


## Bruce

You got it! If I don't see you by the time they're ready, I'll ship some  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Heck, I'll probably just meet you. You're not that far, are you?


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Bruce

Youre in philly if I remember correct? Yeah youre like 2 hrs...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Yup. That's no biggie  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Bruce

If you feel like it you could even come over here and hand pick them, up to you really. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

That works. First you gotta get them to tads. Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

